# Go team Dreamer!!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

*mentally projecting Q's their way!*


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I should also comment that DreamAgility is only 15 almost 16. I just found out today that they are giving special Jr qualifying rosettes at the trial. I so hope she gets one. She is one heck of a trainer and is wonderful with all of her dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, best wishes for those Qs to a great pair.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

poolann said:


> Racer will be cheering her on from home but I might try to go & watch


Taking your camera, we hope! :angel2:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Taking your camera, we hope! :angel2:


If I'm able to make it. My female German Shepherd ran full blast into my knee Tue and I have at least a nasty sprain. If I'm mobile I will be there & try to get some. The lighting in the arena stinks too but I will give it by best shot 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Me too, eh? Sometimes not moving to quick. But that why I love pix. It's gettin' so I can only enjoy runnin' around an agility ring vicariously! lol

Hope you're feelin' better soon.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks! I'm seeing an orthopedic Dr Mon so hopefully nothing serious. I'm too young to quit agility 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann said:


> If I'm able to make it. My female German Shepherd ran full blast into my knee Tue and I have at least a nasty sprain. If I'm mobile I will be there & try to get some. The lighting in the arena stinks too but I will give it by best shot
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine how bad that felt. I have had Peeves swim into me and leave bruises and collided with his head once when he lifted it up as I leaned over to take something from him before he went outside with it and ended up at the dentist because of it.

I hope your knee is not badly injured. My knee injury really set me and Lily back in agility last year. I feel your pain poolann.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure how well these pics will show up. I was up in the stands & had to crop them down. No q but it was a really nice run!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Haha! She gets a Q from me... on the jumps for sure! 

Hope you're feeling better this morning.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad you were feeling good enough to support Dreamer, thanks for the great pix! She looks awesome.


----------

